# More newbies  after tonights dig



## Dewfus (Feb 22, 2020)

Have no idea what this weird shaped one is but my guess perfume


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 22, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> Have no idea what this weird shaped one is but my guess perfume
> [/QUO9l
> 
> t hill Mansfields capillaris x  ?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 23, 2020)

Hey ty- those are some great finds i wish i knew more about your finds. I do love the glass stoppers you found. Talk about fresh dug! Thanks for the picture. ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 23, 2020)

I think the blue one maybe ink. The only one i know for sure is the a.c. hynd co. Buffalo ny is an 1885 hair tonic bottle.  ROBBYBOBBY


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 23, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Hey ty- those are some great finds i wish i knew more about your finds. I do love the glass stoppers you found. Talk about fresh dug! Thanks for the picture. ROBBYBOBBY64


Ty my bottle loveing friend I dont know anything about most my bottles lol i wish I did! I'm slowly learning all the Mark's amd makers etc.. especially Illinois bottle company stuff lol cause I'm like 3 hrs from Illinois lol but I'm getting deep now its justba waiting game of when the real old ones are gonna start popping up ...hopefully. I'm  going again tonight so I'll have more to show I'm takeong advantage of global warming per say hahh


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 23, 2020)

Hell 


ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I think the blue one maybe ink. The only one i know for sure is the a.c. hynd co. Buffalo ny is an 1885 hair tonic bottle.  ROBBYBOBBY


Yeah I got some balm cream from a.c.hynd co. A medium bottle and a small one so that's nice! The blue one is an ink those and the ones that clearly say what they are the only ones I know for of what they are lol and I'm pretty good at telling a perfume bottle but ya never know lol.im purchasing makers and there Mark's book i have the pdf download on my phone but I want the book to have as well but I'll be posting some pics of me digging tonight show ya a lil of my spot I'm digging in give ya glance into the utter chaos that is my bottle spot lol ...happy hunting !!!!!!


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 23, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> Hell
> 
> Yeah I got some balm cream from a.c.hynd co. A medium bottle and a small one so that's nice! The blue one is an ink those and the ones that clearly say what they are the only ones I know for of what they are lol and I'm pretty good at telling a perfume bottle but ya never know lol.im purchasing makers and there Mark's book i have the pdf download on my phone but I want the book to have as well but I'll be posting some pics of me digging tonight show ya a lil of my spot I'm digging in give ya glance into the utter chaos that is my bottle spot lol ...happy hunting !!!!!!


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 23, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> View attachment 202883View attachment 202884


Hinds honey almond and Hines something else.it dosnt have an name other then that


Dewfus said:


> View attachment 202883View attachment 202884





Dewfus said:


> View attachment 202883View attachment 202884







Dewfus said:


> View attachment 202883View attachment 202884


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 23, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> View attachment 202883View attachment 202884


I even have there little counterparts lol


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 23, 2020)

Hahah


----------

